# Merlin!!!!!!



## leahandella (Aug 26, 2011)

my horse merlin has just tryed to breed with my fiesty mare and to pretect her self she has bucked right into his face 
i called the vet and she told me to keep them away from each other but she keeps getting out into his stable and hurting him more i need to know what else to do my onley other friend has gone on holiday for a year 
so i have no one to look afler him 

sorry to be a pain but if you have any advise please tell me
hmy:hmy:hmy:hmy:hmy:hmy:


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Keep them separate - simple as that or potentially face a huge vet bill/crippled horse!! 
Is Merlin a stallion? - and how does she keep getting into his stable - does it not have a door?, or do you have separate fields you can put them in? 
A bit more info is needed!!!


----------



## leahandella (Aug 26, 2011)

i have one field that is nt packed full of horses i suppsose i could make the mare sleep in there and isnt it easy to see merlin is a stalion as he tried to breed with her!


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Let me get this straight - you have a stallion that you have put in a field with other horses including a mare and you are surprised he wants to breed with the mare!!!!  - Of COURSE a stallion will want to breed with a mare!!!!!!!!! - not rocket science!!   
If you are putting him in a mixed field he could very easily kill other horses - more than likely the geldings - as he will think they are a threat to him and his mare - you could land yourself with a huuuuge vet bill/a dead horse/or some crippled horses, he could also get hurt himself as your mare nearly breaking his jaw/face proved, or he could injure the mare when trying to cover her - I have heard of mares dying from perforated bowels when stallions have gone the wrong way so to speak hence the reason normal stallion owners cover in hand unless the stallion and mare are good friends and are both well behaved!! Stallions can also get very frustrated if a mare won't stand for them and they can chase them until they are totally exhausted or through fences, and sometimes will take out their anger on other horses/people. Also if anyone went in the field and got injured or killed then you would be facing jail - I hope you have VERY good insurance as this is an accident waiting to happen!!!!!

I would speak to your vet to get the mare jabbed (kind of like the morning after pill for mares - will be FAR cheaper than having a foal that no-one will want!), just to make sure she is not in foal, as it sounds like you really have no clue about horses so adding more problems to the already rather dangerous situation you have would just be irresponsible - you are NOT suitable to own a stallion - they are a huge liability and very expensive to keep, either sell the poor animal or find him a proper home - they are dangerous animals in the wrong hands they are NOT a status symbol/money making machine or something out of a fairy tale they are a hormone driven animal with alot of strength and need specialist facilities and knowledgeable people to keep them, you need to ALWAYS have 2 people about when handling them - you are the wrong hands and it will be the horse that pays for your ignorance at the end of the day!!!

Please get the horse gelded asap - now is the time of year to do it then you won't have any more "accidents" or potentially horses/people injured - he will need to be kept apart for months to let the hormones recede anyway. 
If you are actually serious and this is a serious post then please get more suitable facilities to keep mares and stallions apart if you are insisting on keeping a stallion, 6ft fencing is the normal way to keep stallions and just have them with a gelding that he is friends with - horses can and do break legs in fights and if a person happens to get caught in the middle of one of these it can very easily be fatal so please for the horses sake get it sorted and keep the stallion away from mares and get him gelded or find someone who can look after him properly!!! - I am hoping this is a wind up post as I'm shocked someone would be so incredibly stupid and risk their horses lives with so little regard for their safety!!!!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Geldings will sometimes try to cover mares, so he might not have been a stallion.

How is she getting into his stable? Where is she getting out from?

Are you saying you have a stallion in a stable and your mare is breaking out of her stable to get to him? You have other horses out in a field?

I would suggest you get the stallion gelded as soon as possible. If your mare is breaking out of her stable, turning her out in a field with other mares would probably be safer, so long as she's introduced to the other horses carefully and the fields are safe and well fenced/enclosed.

Where do you keep these horses? Are they all yours? Is it your place, or someone else's?

What do you mean you have no-one to look after your horse?

In your other thread you talk about buying another horse, a Shetland or Falabella? If you're already having problems, don't have anyone to look after your current horses and have horses breaking out and attacking each other, I don't think buying another horse is a good idea at all. 



> i could make the mare sleep in there


To be honest this makes you sound very young and very inexperienced, so I'm not at all surprised that Alex thinks this could be a wind-up. It sounds that way to me too and I sincerely hope it is.


----------



## leahandella (Aug 26, 2011)

i got merlin gelded this morning and my mare has been moved to the other side of my property


----------



## leahandella (Aug 26, 2011)

my mare is in intensive trianing now and merlin is almost recovered my mare will be fully trianed in a month so no big worrys any more my niece has just bought a dog so she will not be needing a horse any time soon


----------

